# βγαίνω από τα ρούχα μου



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Η απορία μου:

Χρησιμοποιείτε τη φράση ως απλό συνώνυμο του _εξοργίζομαι_ (χωρίς ναι μεν, αλλά) ή μόνο του _εξοργίζομαι δικαιολογημένα_;

Και τη χρησιμοποιείτε σε κάθε περίπτωση έξαλλου θυμού; Θα τη χρησιμοποιούσατε για ένα μικρό παιδί σε κρίση θυμού π.χ. μετά από μια τιμωρία;


----------



## sunshine (Feb 8, 2011)

Εγώ τη χρησιμοποιώ συνήθως στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, όταν εξοργίζομαι (κατά τη γνώμη μου) δικαιολογημένα, όταν με πνίγει το δίκιο. 
Σχεδόν πάντα όταν προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω κάτι στον άντρα μου κι εκείνος εξακολουθεί να λέει τα δικά του, και πάντα στην ενεργητική "με βγάζεις από τα ρούχα μου".


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2011)

Βασική χρήση, όπως το καταλαβαίνω: εξοργίζομαι επειδή πιστεύω ότι έχω δίκιο και δεν μπορώ να το βρω (άσχετα αν καλώς το πιστεύω ή όχι). 

Όχι, δεν θα το έλεγα για μικρό παιδί, ούτε για κάθε περίπτωση έξαλλου θυμού.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χρησιμοποιείτε τη φράση ως απλό συνώνυμο του _εξοργίζομαι_ (χωρίς ναι μεν, αλλά) ή μόνο του _εξοργίζομαι δικαιολογημένα_;


Μόνο του _εξοργίζομαι δικαιολογημένα_. 


drsiebenmal said:


> Και τη χρησιμοποιείτε σε κάθε περίπτωση έξαλλου θυμού; Θα τη χρησιμοποιούσατε για ένα μικρό παιδί σε κρίση θυμού π.χ. μετά από μια τιμωρία;


Όχι σε κάθε περίπτωση έξαλλου θυμού, και όχι για μικρό παιδί. Μήπως ψάχνεις απόδοση για το tantrum;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μήπως ψάχνεις απόδοση για το tantrum;



Όχι, με γερμανικά παιδεύομαι... :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2011)

Ο sarant έχει ορθώς επισημάνει κι άλλο ένα χαρακτηριστικό τής συγκεκριμένης έκφρασης — το στοιχείο τής έκπληξης:


sarant said:


> Να πούμε ακόμα ότι συναφής έκφραση αλλά χωρίς ειρωνεία είναι το "βγήκε από τα ρούχα του" -εξαγριώθηκε, έγινε έξαλλος αν και συχνά υπάρχει και το στοιχείο του αιφνιδιασμού, της κατάπληξης. Όταν λέμε π.χ. "όταν έμαθε το χουνέρι που του έκανε ο συνέταιρός του βγήκε από τα ρούχα του" δεν υπάρχει καμιά ειρωνεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Και να πω ότι δεν έψαξα εδωμέσα... αλλά ολόκληρο, με «βγαίνω από» όχι με «βγήκα»...


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2011)

Το συνώνυμο *αγανακτώ* να μην ξεχαστεί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2011)

_Αντιλεξικό_ Βοσταντζόγλου — αρκετά παρωχημένα, και καθόλου το _βγαίνω απ' τα ρούχα μου_ / _βγάζω (κπ) απ' τα ρούχα του_:

1261 *ΟΡΓΗ*​*Ουσ.* [...] [ο πολύ θυμωμένος] μαινόμενος Αίας, μηνίων Αχιλλεύς, κ. σκυλί, τούρκος κλπ επίθ.

*Ρ.μ.* διεγείρω —, εξάπτω —, κινώ —, προκαλώ — την οργή κλπ ουσ., οργίζω, εξοργίζω, παροργίζω, θυμώνω, χολώνω, _κ_. αψώνω, πεισματώνω, πεισμώνω, πικαρίζω, πικάρω, τσιγκλώ, φουρκίζω, χολιάζω, <ερεθίζω, 1257>. [έξοργίζω εις το έπακρον] αποθηριώνω, εξαγριώνω, _κ_. αγριεύω, βουρλίζω, δαιμονίζω, διαβολίζω, λυσσ(ι)άζω, σκυλιάζω, φρενιάζω, επισύρω —, υποπίπτω εις — την οργή, — την αγανάκτηση (κπ) κλπ ουσ.

*Ρ.αμ.* καταλαμβάνομαι —, κυριεύομαι — από οργή κλπ ουσ., με κυριεύει —, με πιάνει — θυμός, θυμώνω, οργίζομαι, εξοργίζομαι, παροργίζομαι, χολώνομαι, _κ_. πεισματώνω, πεισματώνομαι, τσινώ, φουρκίζομαι, χολιάζω, <ερεθίζομαι, 1257>, <δυσανασχετώ, 1274> | καταλαμβάνομαι από —δίκαιη οργή, — αγανάκτηση, αγανακτώ. [αντιδρώ βίαια] εξανίσταμαι, κατεξανίσταμαι, εξεγείρομαι, [ομιλώ αγανακτισμένος] καταβοώ, κατακραυγάζω, <καταφέρομαι, 1326>. [εξοργίζομαι εις το έπακρον] γίνομαι — άνω κάτω, — έξω φρενών κλπ επίθ., αποθηριώνομαι, εξαγριώνομαι, εκμαίνομαι, _κ_. αγριεύω, βουρλίζομαι, δαιμονίζομαι, γίνομαι — βαπόρι, — θηρίο, — σκυλί, — τούρκος, θολώνει το μάτι μου, με πιάνουν τα — δαιμόνια μου, — μπουριά μου, — μπουρίνια μου, λυσσ(ι)άζω, μανιάζω, μανίζω, μανιώνω, με πιάνει τ' αράπικο, μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα —, μου ανεβαίνουν oι καπνοί — στο κεφάλι, σκυλιάζω, φρενιάζω. [οργίζομαι απότομα] ανάπτω, αρπάζομαι, αφαρπάζομαι, συναρπάζομαι, εξάπτομαι, _κ_. ανάβω, αψώνω, κορώνω, παίρνω — φόκο, — φωτιά, ανάβουν — τα αίματά μου, — τα καντήλια μου, — οι ποδιές μου, μου ανάβει το αίμα. κατέχομαι από όργή, με κατέχει —, με συνέχει — θυμός κλπ ουσ., είμαι — οργισμένος, — θυμωμένος κλπ επίθ., διατελώ — εν βρασμώ ψυχής, — εν παροξυσμώ. [κατέχομαι από μεγάλη οργή] είμαι — έξω φρενών, — πυρ και μανία κλπ επίθ., κοχλάζει η αγανάκτηση μέσα μου, κοχλάζω —, κραδαίνομαι —, πνίγομαι — από οργή, — από αγανάκτηση, λυσσώ, μαίνομαι, μηνίω, πνέω μένεα, φρενιτιώ, φρυάττω, _κ_. αφρίζω —, βράζω —, πλαντάζω —, φρυάζω — απ' τον θυμό μου, — απ' το κακό μου, είμαι — φωτιά και λαύρα κλπ επίθ., έχω φούρκα, σκά(ζ)ω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έψαξα [...] με «βγαίνω από» όχι με «βγήκα».


Πάντως η κατεξοχήν χρήση τής έκφρασης είναι σε αόριστο (ή ιστορικό ενεστώτα).


----------

